# جهاز CT Scan



## Essa_Marazqa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

احضرت ملف جميل عن جهاز CT Scan ارجو ان يفيدكم

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## اسراء عجاوي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورة اختي ولك مني كل تقدير...................


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك مهندسة اسراء و لكن انا ان شاء الله اخ لك و ليس اخت

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## فداء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ع الملف واسال الله العلي القدير ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخت فداء
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م قتيبه (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمه المفيدة زادك الله من العلم الكثير ويكون في خدمه الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## waleedthehero (9 أبريل 2010)

thanx............w llmzeed htla2o hna 7agat tania 

http://liveconcerns-waleed.blogspot.com/


----------



## فداء (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مره ثانيه


----------



## حسام الليسطو (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
عندي مشكلة بجهاز الموبيل ct 
لما يعمل بيفضل لغاية دقيقة وبعدين بيفصل ممكن اعرف وين العطل ؟
شكرا الكم


----------



## المتابعة (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الرائعة
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## s5051 (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أبريل 2010)

م قتيبه قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمه المفيدة زادك الله من العلم الكثير ويكون في خدمه الاسلام والمسلمين


 


















​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أبريل 2010)

waleedthehero قال:


> thanx............w llmzeed htla2o hna 7agat tania
> 
> http://liveconcerns-waleed.blogspot.com/


 

شكرا لك أخي لمرورك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أبريل 2010)

فداء قال:


> شكرا مره ثانيه


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أبريل 2010)

حسام الليسطو قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي مشكلة بجهاز الموبيل ct
> لما يعمل بيفضل لغاية دقيقة وبعدين بيفصل ممكن اعرف وين العطل ؟
> شكرا الكم


 

شكرا لمرورك عزيزي

ان شاء الله رح نتواصل ونحكي بالموضوع​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أبريل 2010)

المتابعة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الرائعة
> وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أبريل 2010)

s5051 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيكي


 

شكرا جزيلا للمرور الطيب

للتذكير فقط:

انا رجل​


----------



## هازي (5 مايو 2010)

beraka Allah bl jami3


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 مايو 2010)

هازي قال:


> beraka allah bl jami3


 

شكرا لمرورك الطيب​


----------



## العيون الدامعة (15 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووور أخي الكريم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

وشكرا لكم لمروركم بموضوعي*​


----------



## homi (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا علي الملف جزاك الله خير و ياريت لو عندك معلومه عن مشاكل الجهاز او قصوره ترفقينها


----------



## nehadd (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا لكم ايها الخوة الاعزاء ولكن اطلب منكم التركيز في مجال الصيانة ct*​


----------



## ام موني (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

